# Search engine problem



## ennis333 (Jun 29, 2011)

Whenever I use my Fire to access the Web, I find a major disparity with touch screen responsiveness between Google and Yahoo.  In particular, if I search using Google, results appear quickly enough, but trying to link to any of them is peculiarly difficult to do with the touch screen.

But if I then change to Yahoo and do the same search, the touch response of the links listed works very well.  Is anybody else experiencing anything like this?  And is there a way to change the default search from Google to Yahoo?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ennis,

I can't say I've had that problem...but it's easy enough to change the search engine.

In the web app, pop up the menu, then go to Settings > Set Search Engine (the first item on the page).

Tap on that, you can then choose between Google, Bing and Yahoo!


Betsy


----------



## ennis333 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks, Betsy

While I normally much prefer Google, it is definitely a lost cause for me with my Fire.  I'll be changing to Yahoo as per your helpful instructions.

Ned


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ned, glad we could help!

Betsy


----------



## taligator (Aug 31, 2011)

The issue with Google is a known issue affecting some users. Amazon does have an open issue with them to get it resolved. Patience!


----------



## scott99 (Dec 30, 2011)

happened to me last night with Google, very weird glitch.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have been having issues with Google as well.  I'm glad to find out yahoo works better.


----------



## NightReader (Apr 25, 2010)

One of my friends got his Fire for Christmas and he's having this problem.  Please let me know what the resolution is so I can let him know he isn't crazy.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I've also noticed a problem with responsiveness with Google. I usually have to touch a link 2-3 times before it works. Hopefully this issue is fixed soon as I really don't like Yahoo.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bing is also an option...

Betsy


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Bing is also an option...
> 
> Betsy


I shouldn't, but I have a knee-jerk reaction to Bing


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not endorsing it, I'm just providing information.


There's an official Google search app available from Google and on 1mobile, but I couldn't get it to install.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Huh.

I don't search all that often but haven't noticed a problem with Google. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't either, but apparently some are...and so there are options.


Betsy


----------

